# Got a pond to dig



## magnet (Apr 20, 2008)

Need some advice,I have a 200' x 1000' 4' deep pond to dig. The dirt is to be used for the levy,what would ya'll dig this with. I will have rent,& I am the only operator. This is flat ground no rocks and about 4" topsoil before clay. What machine,How big,How long will it take. I'm thinking in range of 15,000 to 20,000. I would like to here what ya'll think


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

doser and a scraper


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you can move dirt for .40 to .50 cents a yard please get a hold of me and I will sub all my stuff to you


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Day,
If I say elevating scraper, 
would you know what I mean?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yes, i own one, why?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

neolitic said:


> If I say elevating scraper,
> would you know what I mean?


I've always called them euclids


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

dayexco said:


> yes, i own one, why?


Just wondering if my terminology
was as out dated as everything
else about me. :laughing:
Some around here called 'em
self loaders too.
That what you meant when 
you replied to the OP?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

shanekw1 said:


> I've always called them euclids


Not all of the Ukes were self loaders.
One outfit I worked for had two
"double-barreled" Ukes.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd go old school and dig it with dynamite!!!:thumbsup: Oh wait, they don't just hand that stuff out anymore. I guess I will have to go with Day's response then. If you don't go that route, a big excavator and a couple of trucks running on intervals will get you there as well if the ground allows for that much traffic. You are talking about 35,000 cu. yds. of material growing out of a hole that size, so you might reconsider the numbers unless you are just out for some fun.......:thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How is this pond going to be filled, stream or spring ??? If you take water from a stream, make sure you get the proper permits.

You need 4 pieces of equipment. A dozer, roller, excavator and a haul truck or scraper. 

First you need to strip the topsoil and stock pile. Then on the fill side you need to dig a key trench. This is a trench, about 3' wide and about 3' deep where the berm goes. It is then backfilled with clay and compacted. This is to prevent any water from seeping in under the fill. 

You need to de 1 of 2 things to get rid of water while you are working. You may hit groundwater or you will have rain water. You can dig down to the bottom and run a small pipe out and then when you are all done, cap it off. The other thing you can do is to dig a sump and pump the water. Personally, I would dig a sump unless you hit alot of ground water.

Next, start moving dirt and make sure you compact your fill. We move dirt with our ADT, but a scraper will work good too since you have the room. You can top load it with the hoe if you don't have a big enough pushcat. A elevating scraper with work too. Make sure you put a spillway in also. 

Here is a pic of a detention basin we did a little while ago.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would think you need a machine at least 25k heavy plus a dozer and something to shuffle the dirt around with


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mag,

I am not a mass dirt mover. But using your dimensions I get a volume of 37,000 LCY using a 25% swell factor. Thats a good amount of material.

The plan for the excavation is what's missing from your question.
If the material will be used to build up the sides? will it be even all around? You could start in the center and only have to move the fill 100' feet to get to the edge of the excavation and another 50' to 100' to build the levy? This case a big dozer would seem the ticket and a 1 machine one man job. Or do you need to move it the whole 1000' plus. Which seems like it would be a multiple machine / truck / man power, project.

There are guys that come through here that have much more experience moving that volume of dirt than I do. It's probably simple for them. My other question would be your experience with the type machinery you would be using. Are you digging this pond in an area where it will be wet as you excavate? It's heck to get a #60,000 dozer stuck in the middle of a hole!

I would come up with quite a few more questions if I were going to tackle this job.


----------



## Terry Green (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I hate to say it but have you ever done this kind of work before and can you Operate this equipment or just a stick puller sorry but some of us are tring to feed our familys doing this work and you could lose your backside on a pond this size think first say yes when you know you are Qualified


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, guys who are in the excavating field full time have to compete with part time handymen, part time excavators also.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats a bunch of dirt for one guy to handle and do right... About 35,000 yards. Depending on how far you have to move the dirt will best determine what machinery to use. You will want a dozer and scraper for sure. Scraper will do a nice job of stripping the topsoil and stockpiling it for later use. Build a key trench to make sure it wont leak on the dam. Rinos' explanation is great on this but be forewarned, if you hit sand or anything other than good clay keep diggin.... Fill it with clay and pack it well. If is is going to be a long distance that you need to move the fill material think about using a large trackhoe and a couple ADT's, that is 'if' the area will work for heavy rubber tired machines. A paddle wheel scraper (elevating) will also move a bunch of dirt quickly.... Im just thinking out loud here... 35K yards at about 20 yards per load is something like 1700-1800 loads.... You sure you dont want to hire some help? Thatsa bunch of times climbing on and off machines since you gotta load it.... Carry it to dam site and unload... Maybe shape it up a little with a dozer and then maybe run a compactor too to make sure you dont have any voids in the fill.... Defineaetly not a weekend warrior project. Wish you the best man... OK, back to the question.... Machery: Dozer and scraper, trackhoe, ADT, compactor, pump, etc, etc....


----------

